# MightyMouse Apple [2]...



## Delgesu (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pens&#233; &#224; changer ma souris Apple mono-bouton pour une multi-boutons, mais surtout pour avoir une molette de d&#233;filement que je trouve tr&#232;s pratique. Est-ce que la Mighty Mouse d'Apple est beaucoup mieux qu'une d'une autre marque? ( je pense &#224; Logitech)


----------



## MacMadam (1 Novembre 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à changer ma souris Apple mono-bouton pour une multi-boutons, mais surtout pour avoir une molette de défilement que je trouve très pratique. Est-ce que la Mighty Mouse d'Apple est beaucoup mieux qu'une d'une autre marque? ( je pense à Logitech)




MacGé a fait un labo sur la Mighty Mouse là.
Sinon, tu trouveras les avis du forum ici ou plus via la fonction Recherche.


----------



## capitaine_choc (10 Novembre 2005)

J'aie envie d'acheter une mighty mouse mais j'ai quelques reserves:
1- Concernant les boutons: Qu'il n'y aie pas de pièce mécanique est pratique dans le sens où ça ne s'use pas et ne fait pas de bruit. Mais j'ai l'habitude quand je pose ma main sur la souris, d'avoir les doigts sur les "boutons" sans cliquer dessus. Hors dans ce cas, avec la mighty mouse ça fera un clic sur chaque bouton n'est-ce pas?
2- Concernant la boule: Les roulettes habituelles ont tendance à s'user cause pièce mécanique. Cette boule devrait aussi s'user non?
3- Si je veux l'utiliser sous Windows, j'ai vu qu'apple ne développait pas de pilotes. A mon point de vue ça rend cette souris quasiment inutile sous windows. Y aurait'il un utilitaire de configuration développé par un tiers?

Merci!


----------



## Caligari (10 Novembre 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> J'aie envie d'acheter une mighty mouse mais j'ai quelques reserves:
> 1- Concernant les boutons: Qu'il n'y aie pas de pièce mécanique est pratique dans le sens où ça ne s'use pas et ne fait pas de bruit. Mais j'ai l'habitude quand je pose ma main sur la souris, d'avoir les doigts sur les "boutons" sans cliquer dessus. Hors dans ce cas, avec la mighty mouse ça fera un clic sur chaque bouton n'est-ce pas?




Et non, pour avoir accès au clic droit, il faut impérativement ne pas placer de doigt sur le clic gauche.


----------



## tornade13 (10 Novembre 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Et non, pour avoir accès au clic droit, il faut impérativement ne pas placer de doigt sur le clic gauche.


N'exagérons rien  le fait de poser le doigt sans pression ne gène absolument pas le clic gauche, concernant Windows elle fonctionne mais pour obtenir toutes les fonctionnalité il faut effectivement installé le pilote uniquement OS X.

Pour finir je trouve cette souris vraiment bien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Pour windows, il n'y a que le design qui estg un plus. Pas de scrolling horizontal dans les PDF, pas de boutons latéraux, pas de clic de la molette...
Reste que manipuler cette petite boule est plus agréable, la tenue en main est meilleure que ce qui se fait ailleurs.


----------



## gillou2000 (10 Novembre 2005)

salut,
J'utilise une mighty mouse depuis 3 mois, et moi qui n'avais jamais pu m'y faire à l'ancienne souris d'origine (1 btn), j'en suis devenu un adepte. Je fais de la créa en longueur de journée avec cette souris, et elle m'offre une excellente précision. La molette est géniale, je n'arrive plus à m'en passer! Bref, je l'adore, mais salissante à la longue, tout comme le superbe clavier blanc.
au final la mighty mouse s'avère être un produit dont les avantages dépasse mes espérances. J'en suis donc plus que satisfait...


----------



## averell (10 Novembre 2005)

Poser un doigt n'est pas cliquer : faut quand même un peu appuyer ! 

La bouboule est bien pratique, mais il faut bien régler la vitesse du défilement, sinon c'est très rock'n roll 

Moi, ce qui me gêne ce sont les boutons de côté. Sont trop sensibles et se déclenchent trop facilement à mon goût. Je ne les ai pas encore bien apprivoisés, et ils sont donc quasi toujours désactivés...


----------



## Caligari (10 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> N'exagérons rien  le fait de poser le doigt sans pression ne gène absolument pas le clic gauche



Oui, mais le fait de poser le doigt sur le côté gauche empêche complètement le clic droit


----------



## averell (10 Novembre 2005)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le fait de poser le doigt sur le côté gauche empêche complètement le clic droit



Tiens... c'est vrai. J'avais jamais remarqué... :rose:

L'inverse est vrai aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## tornade13 (10 Novembre 2005)

averell a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... c'est vrai. J'avais jamais remarqué... :rose:
> 
> L'inverse est vrai aussi d'ailleurs.


Si c'est vrai mais le contraire non  ou alors tu as le doigt trop lourd


----------



## averell (10 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui. T'as raison. Moi et mes grosses paluches...


----------



## chnoub (10 Novembre 2005)

desactivé le 4eme bouton qui avait tendence a s enclencher trop souvent, et quelques "ratés" du clic droit qd je joue a warcraft... mais j adore cette souris! la boulette c est vraiment pratique
seuplait seeve, fais moi la meme en bluetooth et un tantinet plus petite pour l emporter partout !!!


----------



## capitaine_choc (12 Novembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pour windows, il n'y a que le design qui estg un plus. Pas de scrolling horizontal dans les PDF, pas de boutons latéraux, pas de clic de la molette...
> Reste que manipuler cette petite boule est plus agréable, la tenue en main est meilleure que ce qui se fait ailleurs.


en fait c'est soit pour moi sur mon portable dell sous windows. Mais cette souris est plutôt grosse. Et sans le scrolling horizontal ça vaux franchement pas le coup de claquer 50 euros, autant garder ma petite logitech.
Soit c'est pour la famille sur le mac mini, à la place d'une souris microsoft.


----------



## EcoFlex (12 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème : Lorsque je veux sortir de veille mon macmini en cliquant sur ma souris bluetooth, il n'y a aucune réaction du petit mac, il faut alors que j'appuie sur une touche de mon clavier qui lui aussi est bluetooth pour le voir sortir de veille 
De plus lorsqu'il est sorti de veille la souris ne fonctionne pas du tout et si je lance une application avec le clavier voilà que la roue multicolore se met à tournoyer sans fin et suis obligé d'éteindre le macmini via bouton on/off !  

J'ai déjà réparer les autorisations, recréé une nouvelle synchro bt avec la souris et toujours la même chose  

Sachant que j'ai le macmini 1,42ghz BT et Airport Extreme + Clavier Mac BT et souris Macally BTMicro Mouse.

Si quelqu'un aurait la solution pour ce genre de probleme ...

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Novembre 2005)

La souris Bluetooth est peut-être aussi en veille, et peut-être faut-il elle aussi la réveiller, indépendemment de l'ordinateur. J'ai lu quelque part dans ces forums qu'il fallait maintenir le bouton appuyé, ou quelque chose comme ça, pour réactiver la liaison Bluetooth....


----------



## EcoFlex (12 Novembre 2005)

OUi tu as raison, cela marchait sans problème jusqu'a ce matin lorsqure j'ai voulu "réveiller " le macmini , aucune réaction lorsque j'ai cliqué sur la souris. D'habitude, une demi seconde après avoir cliqué ou bouger la souris  tout se remet en route mais là ...


----------



## Klakmuf (12 Novembre 2005)

T'as vérifié les piles de la souris ?


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : MightyMouse Apple [1]​


----------



## Laurent_h (12 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 

ça m'arrive aussi de temps en temps et uniquement avec la souris. En changeant les piles ça ne réarrive pas de si tôt, mais je ne pense pas que cela soit le problème.
Une fois c'est arrivé et j'était pas loin de l'écran, un message s'est affiché (du genre ceux du volume par clavier ou ejection CD) qui disait "perte de connection" avec une souris dessinée sur l'écran.

Cela peut etre dû à une interférence sur les fréquences bluetooth type station météo ou encore télécommandes radio


----------



## EcoFlex (13 Novembre 2005)

Mes piles ont été changées très récemment donc cela ne vient pas de là à priori.
Mais là j'ai refais une nouvelle connexion de la souris et pour l'instant tout semble rentrer dans l'ordre ... J'espere que le problème est réglé car j'avoue que c'est un peu galère  

Mais merci de votre aide quand même


----------



## EcoFlex (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon apparement je me suis fait une fausse joie, le problème survient, j'ai remarqué après une bonne demi heure sous veille. J'espere que je n'aurais pas à renvoyer mon matos en réparation cela m'embeterait vraiment. A moins que ce ne soit un virus :mouais: 

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'eclairer sur mon probleme  

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Novembre 2005)

EcoFlex a dit:
			
		

> Bon apparement je me suis fait une fausse joie, le problème survient, j'ai remarqué après une bonne demi heure sous veille. J'espere que je n'aurais pas à renvoyer mon matos en réparation cela m'embeterait vraiment. A moins que ce ne soit un virus :mouais:
> 
> Si quelqu'un pourrait m'eclairer sur mon probleme
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses




Si tu as qq chose a renvoyer ce sera ta souris, et dans ce cas, apple t'en envoie une neuve et tu renvoies la vieille dans le paquet prépayé livré avec ta nouvelle souris...


----------



## EcoFlex (13 Novembre 2005)

Le hic c'est que c'est pas une souris apple   c'est un macally btmicro mouse achetée chez macway


----------



## Wonto (14 Novembre 2005)

hé bien moi j'en sui spour le moment ravis...

Je viens de l'acheter, et pour sa premiere heure d'utimisation, elle me plait bcp!

J'avais peur du probleme de ne pas pouvoir toucher le coté gauche por faire le clik droit, mais a vrai dire j'ai remarqué que je levais deja le doigt (l'index) meme sur les souris "clasiques" sous pc. donc c'est nickel...

Faut dire aussi que je l'utilise sous xp, j'attend de la sorte mon powerbook 15' et je n'ai jamais eu que des souris 2 clik plus scrool verticale, donc aucun probleme d'habitudes...

le touche de la bille est nikel aussi... le cable est tjr aussi court chez mac... j'utilise une rallonge pour joindre ma tour!

Par contre, o etend bien le clik... j'avais eu ouie dire qu'il n'y avait pas de clik mecanique... je comprends pas... 

mais sinon je suis ravis d'avoir apple-isé mon pc!

j'ai hate de recevoir mon powerbook...


----------



## capitaine_choc (14 Novembre 2005)

en fait normalement le bruit du click est fait par un microswitch qui n'existe plus sur la mighty. mais ils ont mis un bruit comme on a mis un bruit d'appareil photo argentique sur les apn. ça aussi c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles la mighty me déçoit. J'avais moi aussi envie de maciser un peu mon dell mais:
- la souris fait du bruit
- elle est plus grosse que celle que j'ai
- y'a pas de pilotes windows
- apparament elle est optique et pas laser
- et puis j'ai peur de faire des faux clics en reposant ma main sur la souris
Bref encore une fois j'abandonne mon idée d'acheter du matériel apple. J'ai failli acheter un ibook et maintenant je manque d'acheter une mighty!  Remarquez j'ai qd même fait acheter un mac mini à la famille .
Allez quand je serait riche, j'achèterai un ibook et une mighty!


----------



## Wonto (14 Novembre 2005)

bhaaa je vois pas le probeme...

la mighty fais autant de bruit qu'une souris normale, il y a quand meme un mouvement mecanique... je reve aps... ma souris bouge quand on clik, comme une logitech... 

La mighty est un peu comme l'ipod et la molette tactile clickable, la position du doigt enregistrée via les capteurs (gauche ou droite) in fluance le click tjr mecanique me semble il... a l'instar de l'apple mouse pro...

Quand au laser ou optique, c'est une optique, comme 95% de la production de souris, c'est tres precis et me demande qu'elle est l'utilité du laser...

elle est aussi grosse que ma souris logitech 2bouton + scroll... et surment bcp plus petite que les souris multi boutons devouées principalement a une utilisation non nomade.

elle fonctione tres bien sous windows, mais seulement pas d'opption pour le 3em bouton (bille) et pour les truc latereaux...

bref c'est une souris classique, au design apple, blanche qui n'a de reel raison d'etre que sous mac osx... car a 50¤ la souris 2 boutons... ca fait chere! enfin aussi chere que la starck de M$ à son lancement...

Mais bon, c'est une apple et comme toute pomme ca donne envie de croquer... alors croquons...


----------



## Wonto (14 Novembre 2005)

Haaaa... je viens de decouvrir que les boutons sur le coté, qui explose le bureau sous mac, servent de bouton "precedent" dans les pages web sous firefox...

je vais exploré d'autre programes pour que les pc'istes soient moin surpris!


----------



## capitaine_choc (15 Novembre 2005)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> bhaaa je vois pas le probeme...
> 
> la mighty fais autant de bruit qu'une souris normale, il y a quand meme un mouvement mecanique... je reve aps... ma souris bouge quand on clik, comme une logitech...
> 
> ...


Bahhhh moi je le vois: Un des interêts de l'abscence de microswitch était le silence. Avec leur bruitage cet interêt est perdu.
Sinon la laser il parait que ça réagit sur plus de surfaces que l'optique.

Bref avoir une mighty sur un mac, surtout fixe, ça peut être interessant grâce au 360°, et au look plus proche du reste de l'ordinateur. Après sur un pc portable je n'aie aucun interêt à sortir de l'argent pour avoir une souris qui me fera la même chose tout en étant plus gros que ma logitech.

PS: Oui je sais très bien qu'elle marche sous Windows t'es la quatrième personne qui le dit. Mais y'a pas de pilotes donc ça reste une souris basique comme j'ai déjà dit 2 ou 3 fois.


----------



## EcoFlex (15 Novembre 2005)

Bon J'ai toujours mon problème de Bluetooth !  

En plus lorsque j'essaie de reprendre la main avec une souris usb optique, ça ne répond pas, la souris n'est même pas reconnue, de plus le clavier est opérationnel lui mais j'ai la petite lumiere MAJ qui ne fonctionne plus :mouais: 

Cette fois j'ai complètement désactivé la souris BT j'ai juste le clavier en BT maintenant, j''essai d'éliminer les péripheriques un à un  pour peut-être localiser le problème.

Je vous tiens au copurant pour ceux que ca interresse  

PS : vous auriez un manip sur mac os x pour éteindre "proprement" sans passer par le bouton ON/OFF


----------



## EcoFlex (16 Novembre 2005)

Après plusieurs test il s'avère que c'est bien la souris qui à des problèmes, j'ai fait des tests avec une souris usb optique et tout fonctionne correctement.

Donc retour chez macway la petite souris  

Merci à ceux qui se ont penchés sur mon probleme.

A+


----------



## molgow (26 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'acheter une Mighty Mouse et pour l'instant j'en suis très content !
La "molette" (plutôt une "boulette" ) est très pratique, je préfère ça à une molette classique. Le bouton gauche et droite c'est bien pratique quand même. 
Par contre, le 4e bouton (sur le côté).. pas très pratique, je pense que je ne l'utiliserai pas.


----------



## naas (26 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter une Mighty Mouse et pour l'instant j'en suis très content !
> La "molette" (plutôt une "boulette" ) est très pratique, je préfère ça à une molette classique. Le bouton gauche et droite c'est bien pratique quand même.
> Par contre, le 4e bouton (sur le côté).. pas très pratique, je pense que je ne l'utiliserai pas.


revolutionnaire hummmm...... je n'irais pas jusque la 

je la prefère car elle est très petite mais coté pratique par exemple avec un logiciel 3D impossible d'utiliser le bouton du millieu (droite+gauche en même temps), et pour le 4eme bouton c'est IMPOSSIBLE à utiliser, IMPOSSIBLE, mais je n'aime pas les gros monstres genre logitech, histoire de sensations 
bref une souris sympa jolie, oui :love: mais pas revolutionnaire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

C'est bizarre, depuis que j'ai crié haut et fort ici que j'allais la remplacer, ma mighty mouse marche sans problèmes, même la molette...


----------



## Macbeth (26 Décembre 2005)

Moi je lk'aime bine cette souris.. j'avais une logitech avant et franchement la prise en main ne pose pas de soucis par rapport.. ou alors on est trop accro... faut se mettre un patch souris.
Pour la 4ème bouton, je ne m'en sert pas très souvent, mais il s'avère pârfois pratique pour exposé. Mais c'ets vrai que ça implique de modifier sa "prise".
Très bonne souris selon moi...révolutionnaire je sais pas...mais classe oui.


----------



## molgow (26 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> revolutionnaire hummmm...... je n'irais pas jusque la



Moi non plus !! 

Par contre la "boulette" c'est assez innovant (je n'avais jamais vu avant?)... mais pas révolutionnaire !


----------



## totorino (5 Janvier 2006)

J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de dire le peu de bien que je pensais de cette souris. Le pire était à venir. La roulette ne fonctionne plus que dans un sens : la montée, mais plus la descente. Ce en quelques semaines d'utilisation seulement. En 20 ans d'informatique c'est ma première souris qui tombe en panne. 
Et c'est une Apple


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Je crois qu'il y a une période de quelques longues semaines où ça le fait, il sufffit de bien tripoter la molette... Aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus ce problème, mais c'est vrai que 6 mois de rôdage c'est un peu long pour une souris utilisée au quotidien. J'avais émis l'hypothèse de particules de crasse mais apparemment c'est autre chose.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

J'ai exactement le même problème mais dans l'autre sens ... Y a que la descente qui marche ... 

D'un autre côté à nous deux on en a une qui marche !


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2006)

On connais apple hein... Ils ont fait le même coup avec la premiere version des écouteurs : le défaut de fabrication voulu qui oblige à en rachetter d'autre au bout de 6 mois...
Il faudrait qu'Apple se dé-rat-ise !

Sinan la direction gauche et droite marche encore ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu sais que la garantie ne t'oblige pas à en racheter une de suite ... 

Sinon oui ça ça va encore pour la gauche et la droite ... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

Vous rodez les souris ? c'est dingue ça...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Oh tu sais dès qu'il s'agit de tripoter la molette ...


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais dès qu'il s'agit de tripoter la molette ...



OUAAAAAAAAHAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAA

je rigole.


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais dès qu'il s'agit de tripoter la molette ...


Je comprends mieux le temps que passe Mactosh à la roder...  :rateau:


----------



## archi (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement le même problème mais dans l'autre sens ... Y a que la descente qui marche ...
> 
> D'un autre côté à nous deux on en a une qui marche !



Il suffit de souffler fort sur la boule et ça repart comme en 40!   

Et pour éviter de l'encrasser, lavez-vous au moins l'index, bande de cochons..:love:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

Tiens je vais essayer de souffler ... Je vais passer pour un con je le sens ...  

Quand à mon index il traîne où il veut ... Il est assez taquin .. :rateau:


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai aussi eu parfois la roulette qui marchait plus. Parfois un débranchement/rebranchement de la souris a fait son effet.


----------



## Vaolo (8 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

    je voudrais juste vous faire par d'une petite expérience de ma mighty mouse, cela fait 6 mois que j'ai switché de Linux vers MaxOsX, j'avais acheté à l'occasion une mighty mouse, qui venait de sortir.

  Et bien apres 6 mois de pratique, je trouve cette souris tout simplement géniale.

  Aujourd'hui la roulette vers le bas de la mighty mouse ne fonctionne plus (l'impression de rouletter dans du beurre) ça m'est déjà arrivé il y a quelques semaines, j'avais démonté la mighty (attend opération irréversible sans des points de colle forte) et trouvé plein de crasse habituelle dans une souris au niveau des mécanismes des roulettes, j'ai nétooyé et hop c'était reparti !.

 La ça semble etre pareil, sauf que vu que j'ai collé à la colle forte, ben je peut plus ouvrir la souris sans la casser complétement....

 J'ai commandé une souris Sparck bleu, 13Euros.

 C'est bien la myghty mouse mais faut pas qu'elle s'encrasse sinon, c'est mort !!

 bref, c'est pas un bon produit, malgrés que fonctionelement elle soit géniale !


----------



## mistertitan (12 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de remplacer ma souris apple pro par la mighty mouse: elle est vraiment géniale.

Ceux qui critiquent les boutons sont de mauvaise foi, ils sont trs bien ces boutons et meme si il faut retirer le doigt gauche pour cliquer droit, on prend tres vite le pli. moins d'un quart d'heure.

et la roulette est vraiment géniale. mieux que n'importe quelle molette de souris PC (je parle en tant que non gamer)

par contre le bouton sur les flancs de la chose n'est pas tres facile a manipuler au debut.

Achetée neuve d'occaz, ca a été une super affaire


----------



## Nathalex (12 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> et la roulette est vraiment géniale. mieux que n'importe quelle molette de souris PC (je parle en tant que non gamer)



Et bien j'espère pour toi qu'elle sera moins fragile que la mienne : elle ne scrolle plus dans un sens qu'une fois sur 10, ce qui fait que je suis très surpris quand ça marche parce que j'ai perdu l'habitude de l'utiliser....


----------



## pooky31 (12 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi elle ne scrolle plus vers le bas... je suis deg... Est ce que par hasard vous savez commment on la démonte ?


----------



## mistertitan (12 Janvier 2006)

faut chercher mais j'avais lu que quelqu'un avait demonté sa souris et que ca ne pouvais pas se faire sans etre obligé de mettre un point de colle pour la remonter. et depuis qu'elle s'est de nouveau mise a faire des siennes, il ne sait plus comment faire.

et c'était la saleté qui s'était incrustée. moic, je fais attention a avoir les mains propres pour retarder le pb.

j'espere que vous aurez trouvé qd le pb se posera pour moi


----------



## Xman (13 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi elle ne scrolle plus vers le bas... je suis deg... Est ce que par hasard vous savez commment on la démonte ?




Et moi qui pensais être le seul à avoir ce problème de scroll à sens unique !

Et dire que j'ai failli ouvrir un fil sur le sujet :rose: 

Bon, j'ai soufflé, tripoté et encore retripoté le cli.. de la Mighty et..... ça remarche

étonnant, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

spark ? Stark, je connais, mais pas stark..... 
et puis c'est une souris microsoft.... pas gégène... en plus j'ai des potes qui l'utilisent et le cable s'abime vite...


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2006)

c'est ça:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

oui oui, je confirme


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> faut chercher mais j'avais lu que quelqu'un avait demonté sa souris et que ca ne pouvais pas se faire sans etre obligé de mettre un point de colle pour la remonter...


benh ars technica dit le contraire


----------



## Serge 001 (15 Janvier 2006)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui pensais être le seul à avoir ce problème de scroll à sens unique !
> 
> Et dire que j'ai failli ouvrir un fil sur le sujet :rose:
> 
> ...


J'ai le même problème. Et nous sommes loin d'être seuls. Sur Apple Discussions, j'ai pu voir que plusieurs personnes étaient aux prises avec ce problème. Et dans la grande majorité des cas, il se manifeste par l'impossibilité de scroller vers le bas. Si c'est lié à la saleté, pourquoi les autres mouvements de la molette fonctionnent sans difficulté ? Je pense plutôt qu'il s'agit d'un défaut de fabrication. En tout cas, je rapporte la mienne chez le revendeur en espérant qu'il m'en donne une toute neuve (ça fait seulement un mois que je l'ai).


----------



## yoffy (17 Janvier 2006)

Et voilà ! ...... elle ne défile plus vers le bas ! :hein:  ....... de la mauvaise qualité c'est sûr !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Serais-je donc le seul pour qui ça défile bien vers le bas mais pas vers le haut ..? Remarquez le problème doit être du même ordre ... On a soit les doigts sales, soit c'est pas de la bonne qualité !
Levez-la main qu'on voit un peu ...


----------



## Serge 001 (17 Janvier 2006)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ! ...... elle ne défile plus vers le bas ! :hein:  ....... de la mauvaise qualité c'est sûr !


J'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner le scroll down. Ça a pour ainsi dire débloqué lorsque je me suis mis à jouer avec la molette ET à la maintenir appuyée vers le bas.


----------



## niconono (17 Janvier 2006)

Pareil: plus de scroll vers le bas. Ca sent la class-action :rateau:


----------



## titoo (18 Janvier 2006)

En raisonnant comme avec les anciennes souris, j'ai démonté sans trop de casse la mighty mouse vieille d'à peine un mois pour résoudre ce que je croyais être un problème d'encrassement. En fait les symptômes étaient le défilement de la bille qui ne fonctionnait plus qu'aléatoirement comme décrit dans les précédents post.
Résultat des courses: la bille ne fonctionne plus du tout, et il semble que ce soit le connecteur ( la nappe longitudinale) qui refuse pour une raison assez obscure de se connecter au systeme de la bille.

Donc, a tous, évitez de la démonter, outre le fait d'avoir à casser l'anneau soudé.(collé)

Le procédé de la souris non démontable comme pour les ordinateurs, me déplait fortement.

D'ailleurs le nouveau systeme de boutons "virtuels" ne me convient pas plus. 

Je conseillerai donc à mes proches de s'en passer, et opter pour une solution alternative.
Logitech par exemple s'ils maintiennent leur support de leurs produits sur Mac.


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2006)

titoo a dit:
			
		

> Logitech par exemple s'ils maintiennent leur support de leurs produits sur Mac.


Non seulement ils maintiennent mais ils renforcent leur présence


----------



## titoo (18 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement ils maintiennent mais ils renforcent leur présence



Ce n'est malheureusement pas si évident, quelle solution logitech choisir si l'on veut par exemple

Un clavier avec des touches adaptée mac ( ce qui n'existe pas chez eux) sans fil
Une souris à plusieurs boutons et mollette bi directionnelle, lazer, et sans fil avec economiseur d'énergie... :hein: 

A moins que ce bijou existe mais ne soit pas présenté comme compatible Apple. Dans ce cas je demande les références .


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2006)

titoo a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est malheureusement pas si évident, quelle solution logitech choisir si l'on veut par exemple


Ici, c'est le fil dédié à la MightyMouse donc on ne dérive pas outre mesure 

La décision de Logitech de s'investir plus dans le monde Mac est récente alors faut être un peu patient.
Mais ils ont déjà pas mal de produits qui ont un pilote os X 



			
				titoo a dit:
			
		

> Un clavier avec des touches adaptée mac ( ce qui n'existe pas chez eux) sans fil
> Une souris à plusieurs boutons et mollette bi directionnelle, lazer, et sans fil avec economiseur d'énergie... :hein:
> 
> A moins que ce bijou existe mais ne soit pas présenté comme compatible Apple. Dans ce cas je demande les références .


Faut aussi, quand même se prendre pas la main 
Logitech : nouvel ensemble [clavier/souris] sans fil spécifique Mac


----------



## capitaine_choc (18 Janvier 2006)

Y'a bien microsoft qui vient de sortir un clavier pour apple 
Nan franchement le clavier apple est super. Par contre leur souris je suis moins sûr...


----------



## Xman (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Serais-je donc le seul pour qui ça défile bien vers le bas mais pas vers le haut ..? Remarquez le problème doit être du même ordre ... On a soit les doigts sales, soit c'est pas de la bonne qualité !
> Levez-la main qu'on voit un peu ...



 = lever de main  

même pb pour moi... avant....depuis que j'ai trituré assez méchament le cl*to :rose: tout est entré dans l'ordre.

Cette Mighty, sous ses airs...j'suis belle et lâchez-moi! me paraît un peu susceptible...


----------



## Jek (2 Février 2006)

Citation:

"Sur le site Apple (même chose sur le Guide de l'utilisateur):
Mac OS X v10.3.9 ou 10.4.1 et antérieur: Assignation des boutons principaux et secondaires et activation d'Exposé. ... Me voilà bien deçu "

Moi de même. Comment fait on pour "assigner les boutons principaux etc..." sous 10.3.9 sans le logiciel?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (4 Février 2006)

Juste pour savoir si les possesseurs de la mighty on des problèmes avec ?

'ai acheté la mienne en Aout dernier et j'ai déjà le défilement vertical qui décone  
Qui ne fonctionne que vers le bas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour savoir si les possesseurs de la mighty on des problèmes avec ?
> 
> 'ai acheté la mienne en Aout dernier et j'ai déjà le défilement vertical qui décone
> Qui ne fonctionne que vers le bas.


Recherche dans le sujet


----------



## nova (9 Février 2006)

juste pour signaler que j'ai également des problèmes de scroll, notemment vers le bas.
en tabassant un peu la B*tchy Mouse, je parviens à la faire refonctionner à peu pres normalement, mais ces laps de temps où elle fonctionne à bien sont de plus en plus courts (et de fait, le probleme se fait de plus en plus récurent).

je vous avoue que ça me laisse amer car non seulement cette souris est chère et surtout j'ai perdu le ticket de caisse, donc c'est rapé pour un éventuel retour...


----------



## jfxav (12 Février 2006)

ici j'arrive a scroller vers le bas et vers le haut...
mais par moment l'ascenseur est attiré vers le bas comme par un aimant
et si je clique sur la zone de recherche de safari je me rend compte 
qu'une série de caracteres est générée
je dois taper la touche arriere pour reprendre le controle.....
ca dis quelque chose a quelqu'un ca?
precision: ca ne le fait que sur safari...


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

je vous écris cette fois pour vous faire part d'un gros problème que j'ai. La roulette de ma mighty mouse ne veut remonter la page qu'une fois sur dix , la roulette pourtant fonctionne parfaitement pour descendre et le dashboard. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça ne marche plus d'autant plus que je l'ai eu à Noël donc niveau de vie on a vu mieux   . L'une des raisons est peut-être que je sue énormément des mains et que ma souris seretrouve rapidement "inondé" :rose: :rose:  donc peut -être a t elle accumulé un de trop ce qui faitque cela ne roule plus ( sans mauvais jeux de mot).


Pouvez me dire ce que je pourrais faire ?? ( Nettoyage , ouverture de la souris , renvoie chez Apple , coup de fil à Apple, garantie ?? ... ) je suis ouvert à toutes propositions (intelligentes   )


Merci bien


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2006)

On en parle déjà ici un peu ... T'es pas le seul à avoir ce problème.

Sinon pour le nettoyage, la technique du "j'appuie sur la molette et je souffle très fort" semble marcher pour certains ... A voir dans ton cas.

En tout l'ouvre surtout pas. D'une tu annules ta garantie et surtout elle est quasi indémontable sans casser une partie à recoller ensuite à ce que j'ai cru comprendre ...

La meilleure solution reste de faire jouer la garantie à mon avis vu que tu t'amusais pas à la jeter contre les murs.


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Mars 2006)

+ 1 Moi aussi ma mighty mouse ne marche plus que pour la descente mais la montée ça marche jamais quasiment. Je veux bien la mettre en garantie mais je recevrais la nouvelle dans combien de temps hein ?? :hein: :hein: :hein: 

J'ai du ressortir mon ancienne souris Mono Bouton que je trouve plus belle que la Mighty Mouse mais moins fonctionnel  , je me suis déjà fait avoir plein de fois avec le click droit inexistant    c'est frustrant    

Tiens je viens de me faire avoir par la roulette la, ah nony'a pas de roulette   , encore une fois décidemment je m'y fais pas


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On en parle déjà ici un peu ... T'es pas le seul à avoir ce problème.
> 
> Sinon pour le nettoyage, la technique du "j'appuie sur la molette et je souffle très fort" semble marcher pour certains ... A voir dans ton cas.
> 
> ...




Merci pour ta réponse rapide et complète


----------



## violon (4 Mars 2006)

une mighty mouse est très sensible à la moindre de pression, un temps d'adaptation est indispensable.


----------



## yoffy (4 Mars 2006)

Oui , ma souris était devenue impuissante et la technique du "j'appuie sur la molette et je souffle très fort" lui a redonné du défilement vertical.


----------



## ekos (4 Mars 2006)

proprio depuis 1 mois, je n'ai aucun probsauf
ce foutu clic avec le pouce qui est plutot moyen je dois dire
pis c vrai quel est moi belle que la mono bouton (dommage)


----------



## Didjo (4 Mars 2006)

Elle est plus belle !!!
Le seul truc lourd c'est les boutons des bords, il faut limite la décoller du sol parce-qu'ils sont un peu dur à appuyer !


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul a avoir des problèmes avec ma Mighty Mouse, ou du moins, avec la molette qui dans mon cas vient à l'instant de ne plus vouloir descendre les pages.
Elle n'a que deux mois de fonctionnement ce qui est un peu court, pour un produit qui n'est tout de même pas donné.
Bref, d'après ce que j'ai lu, il ne faut pas essayer de l'ouvrir, c'est pratique, donc retour au SAV dégouté.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2006)

T'as essayé de faire comme indiqué ici ? On sait jamais !


----------



## Serge 001 (28 Mars 2006)

C'est drôle que ce topic refasse surface aujourd'hui alors que je viens tout juste de recevoir une nouvelle Mighty  Mouse pour remplacer l'ancienne dont la bille était définitivement bloquée. Il m'est arrivé plus d'une fois  de voir le scroll down ou le scroll up ne plus fonctionner. La manip indiquée plus haut règle le problème la plupart du temps. Mais, la dernière fois, plus rien à faire. La bille refusait de bouger vers l'avant, donc plus de scroll up. Apple va devoir trouver une façon de régler ce problème une fois pour toutes.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (27 Mai 2006)

Hello!
Voilà, j'en avais tellement marre que ma mighty mouse ne sache plus "scroller" vers le haut. Qu'après avoir fait une recherche sur Google (est notre ami...), j'ai trouvé ce site qui explique comme démonter la mighty mouse sans la casser, pour la nettoyer.
J'ai essayé, c'est vraiment très très simple à faire. Il faut juste être calme et passiant, et la souris ne subira aucun dégât. Perso, je suis loin d'être un grand bricoleur.
La partie la plus dur, était de retirer l'anneau le plus grand, qui était collé, mais si on prend comme il est dit sur le site un scalpel, ou un cuteur, et que l'on fait ça doucement, il n'y a pas de problème.
Bref, j'ai la sensation d'avoir une souris neuve!
Je sais qu'on est pas sur un de ces sites style Macbidule, mais bon, je me suis dit que ça pouvait intéresser certains d'entre vous...


----------



## Didjo (4 Juin 2006)

La crasse qui va dans les petits roulements elle se colle à la boule, qui devient noire toute les semaines et que j'asticote avec un cure dent pour la faire redevenir grise...

Mais cette crasse elle vient d'où ?

DE VOS MAINS !!!

Bande de petits cochons... Ça utilise une machine blanche 
avec des mains noires et c'est pas content qu'sa marche plus ! Lavez-vous les mains !

Jeunesse de con, j'vous jure...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2006)

Je note quand même que tu ne semble pas trop prêcher par l'exemple (dixit le gratouillage hebdomadaire au cure dent).


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Juin 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> La crasse qui va dans les petits roulements elle se colle à la boule, qui devient noire toute les semaines et que j'asticote avec un cure dent pour la faire redevenir grise...
> 
> Mais cette crasse elle vient d'où ?
> 
> ...




Excuse moi mais je suis le MONSIEUR PROPRE de l'hygiène des MAINS, tout le monde pourra te le dire, MAIS COMMENT JE FAIS LORSQUE JE DEGOULINE DES MAINS, hein hein hein    :hein: :hein: , petite Didjo de boudiou :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (4 Juin 2006)

Pourquoi tu dégouline des mains ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juin 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> La crasse qui va dans les petits roulements elle se colle à la boule, qui devient noire toute les semaines et que j'asticote avec un cure dent pour la faire redevenir grise...
> 
> Mais cette crasse elle vient d'où ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

La propreté ne fait rien à l'affaire. Nous avons naturellement une couche grasse sur notre peau (cf. empreintes digitales).
micro-poussières + graisse + particules de peau morte = crasse dans la MightyMousse.

C'est tout, pas la peine d'insulter les gens.  

Si vous ne voulez pas démonter votre souri, nettoyez la boule régulièrement avec de l'alcool et sa coque avec un produit pour lunettes.

C'moon.


----------



## Didjo (4 Juin 2006)

Euuu, moi j'ai pas de gras sur les mains, ok ? (humour)



Par contre le coup de mettre de lalcool dans la souris en nettoyant la boule je sui sceptique... :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (4 Juin 2006)

Ou ba j'ai fais un doublon


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juin 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> Euuu, moi j'ai pas de gras sur les mains, ok ? (humour)
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre le coup de mettre de lalcool dans la souris en nettoyant la boule je sui sceptique... :rateau:


Froter la boule avec un coton-tige légèrement imbibé d'alcool à 70°
Tu as raison, mieux vaut préciser pour les mal-comprenants. 

Oh, et puis zut : achetez une Logitec ! Y'en a marre du ménage !


----------



## tchico (4 Juin 2006)

C'est pour cette raison que je ne l'achète pas
Pourquoi Apple n'a-t-il pas placé une bague démontable pour l'entretien de la
boule?!  : ( 

Je suis certain que la prochaine génération possédera un système similaire


C'est bizarre mais il me semble que les souris apple ne soient pas à la hauteur
J'avais la version Bluetooth qui dévorait les piles  
>>au tiroir

J'utile le trackball MS
hé oui....


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Juin 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu dégouline des mains ?




C'est un processus tout à fait naturel qui s'appelle la transpiration, elle peut sortir de n'importe où chez l'Homme et entres autres des mains


----------



## lhallier (8 Novembre 2006)

Mon problème : sur un iMac intel 17" neuf j'ai voulu programmer sur la souris, l'ouverture de iPhoto par appui sur le bouton latéral gauche.
iPhoto c'est bien ouvert mais blocage de l'ordi , pointeur bouge mais il est inopérent , la fonction forcer à quitter est inopérante .
Je suis obligé d'éteindre avec l'interrupteur.
Quand je rallume , dés que je tonche à la souris iPhoto revient et rebelotte.
J'ai fait une tentative de réparation à partir du DVD d'installation RAS , pas de réparation ,OK.
Quelqu'un a t-il une idée ?
Le matériel est neuf, je peux toujours reformater à moins que la souris ai un pb.
Avant cette manip elle fonctionnait trés bien.


----------



## desertea (9 Novembre 2006)

Pour ma part, j'en suis à la deuxième souris. A ce rythme d'ici la fin de mon Applecare, ça va faire un paquet !!!!
Je connais une personne, qui fume, et qui a toujours les doigts un peu dégeux, sa souris est dans un état   
Pourtant elle fonctionne sans faiblir, depuis longtemps maintenant (iMac G5 dernière rev)

Moi ma souris est toujours nickel, mais au bout de 3 à 4 mois !!!! scroll bas HS !!!!
Apple change la souris en 48h, mais bon, quand la garantie sera finie ???

Donc du coup, je viens d'acheter une Razer, de la balle....  

De plus il est facille de configurer les boutons (7), ou des macros !!! j'ai pu enfin mettre une fonction "précédent" pour surfer plus rapidement.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

desertea a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'en suis à la deuxième souris. A ce rythme d'ici la fin de mon Applecare, ça va faire un paquet !!!!



Là, desertea gueule !


----------



## desertea (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, desertea gueule !


----------



## lhallier (9 Novembre 2006)

Dois - je conclure à la lecture de vos remarques ci -dessus que c'est la souris qui est naze et non un pb du au pilote souris où unbug logiciel ?
le matériel a 10 jours donc pas de pb de garantie.
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (9 Novembre 2006)

Garde la ! Elle déchire !


----------



## urgo94 (9 Novembre 2006)

Perso j'ai renonc&#233;,deux mighty dans la sciure &#231;a suffit comme &#231;a

Logitech laser,voila de la souris qui d&#233;chire et pour 28&#8364; seulement.


----------



## HmJ (9 Novembre 2006)

Ben j'ai de la Logitech laser, et a chaque fois que je vais en magasin j'adore tomber sur un MM. Donc, peut-etre que j'ai encore le gout du risque  Quand elle marche, elle est quand meme dingue cette souris. Mais faut etre pret a la retourner sous garantie pour pas se faire avoir.


----------



## Didjo (10 Novembre 2006)

Ba moi, le seul problème que j'ai eu avec, c'est que la boule au milieu commence à être bien crade, mais elle marche encore... Et il existe plein de tutos sur le web pour expliquer comment la démonter pour la nettoyer...

Sinon le bouton sur les côtés est un peu dur mais sinon... Pouah ! Quelle merveille !


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Novembre 2006)

J'avoue que moi j'ai été déçu par cette merveilleuse souris toujours au design superbe, mais la molette marche plus , donc j'ai repris la Souris sans fil optique Microchiotte Wireless Intellimouse 2 que j'avais eu pour mon anniversaire par des potes , c'est ptet une microchiotte mais on crache p as sur les cadeaux des potes , et en plus elle marche super bien


----------



## urgo94 (12 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que la Mighty Mouse est belle ,d'autant plus dommage que le fonctionnement laisse a désirer.


----------



## guiguilap (15 Novembre 2006)

Cette souris en bluetooth fonctionne t-elle bien avec un MacBook ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Très déçu par la mighty mouse. Elle a juste un peu plus d'un an et toutes mes tentatives de nettoyage ne permettent pas de remettre en marche le défilement vers le bas.

Elle a 3 gros défauts :

A - L'idée d'une petite boulette n'est pas bonne car il y a forcément encrassement (moins sensible avec une molette comme sur une souris PC classique)
B - Elle est indémontable (sans l'abîmer) pour aller nettoyer l'intérieur du logement de la boulette
C - Au niveau rapport qualité/prix c'était carrément du vol pour ce que c'est ! (53 !  )

En plus en ce moment je suis charrette sur un dossier et le dysfonctionnement de ce mulot m'énerve et me stresse au plus haut point !  

Comme quoi il faut toujours garder son esprit critique, y compris avec les produits Apple et arrêter de crier au génie à chaque sortie de gadget finalement pas bien mis au point.


----------



## Didjo (7 Décembre 2006)

On a toujours dit qu'Apple était vraiment porté sur l'argent et qu'il prennait vraiment trop cher (les 5 chaussettes à 30  c'était pas mal aussi)... Maintenant dire que cette souris est vraiment nulle, je suis pas du tout d'accord. L'idée de laisser le clic sur la souris entière et pour différencier droite de gauche avoir un tactile, c'est absolument génial. Ça change du "clic" sur les "souris PC", et je préfere le "fuit" de la Mighty. Maintenant c'est vrai que le coup de la boulette qui se démonte pas c'est super lourd, en attente de la V.3 de la mighty. Par contre tu peux la démonté sans la casser - voir lien vers une vidéo un peu plus haut dans le fil...


----------



## romaing34 (7 Décembre 2006)

guiguilap a dit:


> Cette souris en bluetooth fonctionne t-elle bien avec un MacBook ?



Totalement, je n'utilise plus qu'elle, j'ai remisé ma souris wireless Microsoft au placard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Didjo a dit:


> On a toujours dit qu'Apple était vraiment porté sur l'argent et qu'il prennait vraiment trop cher (les 5 chaussettes à 30  c'était pas mal aussi)... Maintenant dire que cette souris est vraiment nulle, je suis pas du tout d'accord. L'idée de laisser le clic sur la souris entière et pour différencier droite de gauche avoir un tactile, c'est absolument génial. Ça change du "clic" sur les "souris PC", et je préfere le "fuit" de la Mighty. Maintenant c'est vrai que le coup de la boulette qui se démonte pas c'est super lourd, en attente de la V.3 de la mighty. Par contre tu peux la démonté sans la casser - voir lien vers une vidéo un peu plus haut dans le fil...



Ta passion pour Apple t'aveugle...  
Je viens justement de la démonter selon la vidéo. J'ai bien nettoyé l'intérieur (pas tant de poussières que cela d'ailleurs). Maintenant super ! Elle marche encore moins bien ! J'chuis hyper content !  
Non cette souris c'est du vol !


----------



## desertea (8 Décembre 2006)

C'est ma troisième MM et c'est la dernière, d'ailleurs elle est resté sagement dans son emballage.  
J'ai deux amis qui ont également rencontrés le même souci (la boulette qui part en bib)

Je déconseille cette souris, même si elle jolie, tant qu'elle n'est pas démontable c'est une source d'ennuis inépuisable !!  
Je pense que pour le modèle BT c'est la même camelotte ?

J'ai obté pour une Razer pro, et depuis fini le stress de la boulette.


----------



## tchico (8 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Elle a 3 gros d&#233;fauts :
> 
> A - L'id&#233;e d'une petite boulette n'est pas bonne car il y a forc&#233;ment encrassement (moins point.



C'est la faiseuse de boulette   :love: 
Sans rire...... s&#233;rieux svp  

Apple va certainement r&#233;agir, cela m'&#233;tonnerait beaucoup
il pourrait r&#233;aliser la bille un peu plus grande aussi
et surtout surtout...... nettoyable

Les doigts, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus gras
Suivant chaque personne....  
(suffit de voir les claviers aux bureaux)  :mouais: 
et poutant, il y a les d&#233;grassants......

L'hygi&#232;ne de fonctionnement de certains appareils d&#233;pend ;
De l'hygi&#232;ne de l'utilisateur 
Ainsi que ses propres &#171;caract&#233;ristiques&#187;  physique

Mais, Apple, savait-il tout cela ? on se le demande

PS je devrais pas le dire......
mais au bureau....,.il y a en a  qui ne se laves m&#234;me pas les mains apr&#232;s avair fait P....
Ca, c'est pas bien (de le dire aussi)  
Autre sujet......


----------



## desertea (8 Décembre 2006)

Juste pour rebondir sur ce sujet "d'encrassement".
Mes deux premières MM ont "rendues la boulette", alors qu'elles étaient dans un état impeccable. (je fais très très attention)
C'est pour cette raison que j'ajoute, qu'un ami en possède une depuis maintenant très "longtemps" livrée avec son iMac G5 dernière révision. Et vous savez quoi ?

Il fume sur son ordi comme un fou, et écrase ses mégots du bout des doigts dans son cendrier avec frénésie. La boulette, elle est noire, impressionnant !!!! et le plus "drôle" il n'a jamais eu de souci avec sa MM !!!


----------



## tchico (8 Décembre 2006)

desertea a dit:


> Juste pour rebondir sur ce sujet "d'encrassement".
> Mes deux premi&#232;res MM ont "rendues la boulette", alors qu'elles &#233;taient dans un &#233;tat impeccable. (je fais tr&#232;s tr&#232;s attention)
> C'est pour cette raison que j'ajoute, qu'un ami en poss&#232;de une depuis maintenant tr&#232;s "longtemps" livr&#233;e avec son iMac G5 derni&#232;re r&#233;vision. Et vous savez quoi ?
> 
> Il fume sur son ordi comme un fou, et &#233;crase ses m&#233;gots du bout des doigts dans son cendrier avec fr&#233;n&#233;sie. La boulette, elle est noire, impressionnant !!!! et le plus "dr&#244;le" il n'a jamais eu de souci avec sa MM !!!



Enfin, la solution :love:

Excuse, mais c'est plus fort que moi

Je sors.....


----------



## miz_ici (8 Décembre 2006)

A mon ais son principal defaut c' est le fait qu'elle ne soit pas demontable ! si on avais accés à la boule pour la nettoyer comme nimportequelle sourie il n'y aurais aucuns soucis ! Moi pour ma part quand j'ai vendu mon ancien powerbook avec la sourie qui avait un gros trait de cuter en dessous ( mon doigt a rapé en dessoudant la partie inferieure pour la nettoyer) ca le faisait moyen devant l' acheteur :d mais je lui é expliké que j'lavé fait pour lui :d et jl'ui ai meme expliquer comment la demonter si jamais elle s' encrassai de nouveau. Pour le moment j'ai racheté un MM bluethooth; et curieusement pour le moment elle semble rester plus lontemps propre !


----------



## guiguilap (8 Décembre 2006)

Peut etre une REV B ?


----------



## Didjo (8 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai ma MM depuis plus de 6 mois et elle commence juste à... nan même pas, elle va très bien  Et je suis pas tout seul à l'utiliser, et le plus propre...

Ma passion pour Apple m'aveugle pas, mais à part ce gros défaut probablement résolu dès une prochaine version, c'est la mailleur de toute les petites souris ! (qui couraient dans l'heeeebreuuuu...)

:love:


----------



## romaing34 (9 Décembre 2006)

> Je l'attrape par la queue...



Ben merde ça marche plus avec le bluetooth lol

Pour l'instant mes MM n'ont qu'un mois au compteur donc RAS, mais je vais suivre tout cela avec attention...


----------



## Didjo (9 Décembre 2006)

&#171; Tiens, viens voir, je vais te montrer un truc sur mon ordi...
&#8212; Ok, mais pourquoi tu te lave le doigt pour la troisi&#232;me fois ?
&#8212; Ba pour utiliser la souris ! Tiens du fais de m&#234;me s'il te plait...
&#8212; (Sont vraiment bizares ces Mac users...) :mouais: &#187;


----------



## Nicosun (12 Septembre 2007)

j'ai utilisé le petit tutorial pour demonter la souris.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=4084329

C'est assez diferends pour la MM blue touth et nettement plus facile.

Il suffit de decoller la partie la plus a l'exterieur et de deboiter la partie centrale, pour le reste c'est pareil. pas besoin d'enlever la partie avec les picots.

elle est comme neuve maintenant, j'ai mis seulement deux tout petit points de colle pour pouvoir la réouvrir au cas ou. (mettre les point de collent le plus vers l'interieur pour eviter d'enlever quelques petits morceux de plastique, pour le design cela le fait pas trop)

Carton rouge à Apple sur ce coup la, c'est pas normal d'en arriver la aprés deux mois d'utilisation, surtout qu'un petit claper au dessus etait faisable (moins design peut être)
ou mettre la partie collée en partie emboitable et non collée.


----------



## Didjo (12 Septembre 2007)

Lien mort !
Et ça m'interresse parce-que je voulais m'y mettre...


----------



## Nicosun (12 Septembre 2007)

j'ai fais une mauvaise manip pour le lien :rose: 

http://web.mac.com/karelgil/iWeb/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html

le voici avec mes indications sur le message plus haut pour le bluetouth


----------



## Melounette (17 Septembre 2007)

Coucou, bonsoir tout ça.
J'ai une mignty mouse sans fil. Et là, depuis 2 heures, la technologie tactile côté clic droit est plus très tactile.:mouais: Comme je ne suis pas un poulpe, j'ai vérifié les piles. Tout est OK.
Je flippe un tantinet sur le nettoyage que propose Nicosun. Surtout que le clic gauche et la petite boule, eux, fonctionnent très bien.
Des idées, des solutions, votre expérience ?
Edit : Bon bin là évidemment ça remarche, juste pour me faire mentir.:hein: Mais au cas-où, je veux bien de votre aide quand même. Capricieuse cette souris. Bien une gueuzesse tiens...


----------



## Didjo (17 Septembre 2007)

Configurations ? (prefs système > clavier et souris).

Je viens de la nettoyer la mienne, elle marche à merveille je suis trop super content !


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Configurations ? (prefs système > clavier et souris).
> 
> Je viens de la nettoyer la mienne, elle marche à merveille je suis trop super content !


Non, bin non, tout va bien du côté des prefs. Je vais la nettoyer au cas où en fait. Mais j'ai un petit peu les choquottes.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, bin non, tout va bien du côté des prefs. Je vais la nettoyer au cas où en fait. Mais j'ai un petit peu les choquottes.



il faut seulement faire attention pour décoler le plastique qui fait le tour, le reste est simple et sans surprise, la partie interieure se deboite facilement (la partie frontale en premier), et pour la boulette il suffit d'avoir un petit trounevis cruciforme de bonne qualité.

Bon nettoyage


----------



## pixy (4 Octobre 2007)

en clair, pour vous c'est normal d'avoir &#224; d&#233;monter une souris neuve &#224; 70 euros pour la r&#233;parer!, 
ok 
je vais changer de souris mais j'&#233;viterais la pomme&#8230;


----------



## Ewald (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir.

Je suis un tout nouvel arrivant et j'essaye de m'y retrouver.
Deux questions : 
1. Les souris optiques MAC en g&#233;n&#233;ral sont-elles d&#233;montables et nettoyables ?
2. Sur ma Mightymouse, la petite bille ou molette qui sert au d&#233;filement ne fonctionne plus qu'en d&#233;filant le texte vers le bas (et refuse obstin&#233;ment de le remonter).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci &#224; quiconque pourra m'apporter une aide ou tout simplement une r&#233;ponse.

Ewald

ton message &#224; plus &#231;a place ici...


----------



## Nicosun (4 Octobre 2007)

Ewald a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Je suis un tout nouvel arrivant et j'essaye de m'y retrouver.
> Deux questions :
> ...




en fait pour la nettoyer, il y a seulement le moyen dans le lien au dessus.
Je l'ai fait récement et elle est comme neuve, c'est vrai que cela est quand même dommage d'en arriver la, le beau design a un prix.

Et puis quand la boulette fonctionne bien


----------



## Ewald (5 Octobre 2007)

Merci à Nicosun pour la réponse.
J'ai vu son message du dessus après coup.
Je vais tenter l'opération, bien que peu bricoleur sur ces machines de précision. Mais quel joint faut-il enlever : celui qui fait le tour de la base, ou celui qui fait le tour de la partie supérieure ?

Merci de la réponse et de toutes les précisions utiles. Plutôt trop que pas assez !

Ewald


----------



## Nicosun (5 Octobre 2007)

Ewald a dit:


> Merci à Nicosun pour la réponse.
> J'ai vu son message du dessus après coup.
> Je vais tenter l'opération, bien que peu bricoleur sur ces machines de précision. Mais quel joint faut-il enlever : celui qui fait le tour de la base, ou celui qui fait le tour de la partie supérieure ?
> 
> ...



J'ai La MM blue touth (A1197) dans mon cas il suffit d'anlever la partie qui fait tout le tour (le plus grand) avec un cutter, la partie interieure (le plus petit) peut rester

Ensuite la souris se déboite par la partie avant (un petit tournevis suffit)

Ensuite la partie arriére se deboite de la même façon, la suite est expliquée dans le lien du dessus.

quand tu referme la souris aprés netoyage je te conseille de mettre seulement 2 points de colle 1 sur chaque coté de la souris et vers l'interieur (on ne sait jamais peut être que tu auras à la demonter dans quelques mois)

La seule partie delicate est l'extraction du cercle exterieur, le reste est facile.

bon bricolage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2007)

Moi, je résoud mes problèmes de bille encrassée avec un chiffon doux humidifié avec lequel je frotte la bille. Pas de démontage du mulot.


----------



## Ewald (5 Octobre 2007)

Merci à Nicosun et à IDuck. Pour l'instant, le nettoyage avec chiffon humide a en effet suffi à décrasser la bille et à réactiver la fonction de défilement vers le haut.
Elle était sale en effet:affraid:, mais je n'avais jamais mis le nez dessus.
Bien cordialement et bonne soirée,

Ewald


----------



## Didjo (6 Octobre 2007)

pixy a dit:


> en clair, pour vous c'est normal d'avoir &#224; d&#233;monter une souris neuve &#224; 70 euros pour la r&#233;parer!,
> ok
> je vais changer de souris mais j'&#233;viterais la pomme&#8230;



Didons, &#231;a t'arrive de lire les messages pr&#233;c&#233;dents avant de sortir ton coup de gueule ?
On trouve pas &#231;a normal du tout, au contraire, si t'avais fait l'effort de lire les quelques messages qui pr&#233;c&#233;dent le tiens, t'aurait pus voir qu'on se r&#233;solvait &#224; ne pas acheter d'autre souris, vu que la Mighty est g&#233;niale et fournie avec. Le petit probl&#232;me de crasse, perso, en une demie heure c'&#233;tait r&#233;solu.


----------

